# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى برنامج برنامج بي سي لادارة الجهاز على الكمبيوتر PC suite For android v1.6.1.138

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * باسورد*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*شكراً  على البرنماج ويعطيك ألف عافية*

----------


## محمدالشمري

جاري التحميل

----------


## never2love1

*نزلت البرنامج مرتين 
وطلع فيه فيرس 
وهنا الوصة ما شغالة*

----------


## saied24

شكراااااااااااااااايااخي الكريم

----------


## صدرالنجف

بارك الله فيكم على

----------

